# opti safe xtreme software



## dovla (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi to all,

Does anyone have opti-UPS DS 1000B or 1500B with opti safe xtreme software installed on FreeBSD?

Since I don't know how to install it (not very good in FreeBSD) I would appreciate if someone share her/his experience 

Thanks


----------



## fabian fuentes (May 5, 2016)

I lost my software for my powervar acbe 1100-11   help!.


----------

